# Information On Case IH MX 100



## foreman500es (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello I am new here. I am from Tx. I recently got a Case Ih MX 100 1998 model. I traded a kubota M6800 4x4 for it with loader. The Case also has a L300 loader on it too and is 4x4. The tractor has 8800 hrs on it and seems to run great. It has the 12valve 5.9 cummins in it. I just put my rhino turbo 96 on it and it runs it with no sweat. I was curious as to if anyone has any information on this unit or might have one and can tell me some things about it. The metal is straight and has no leaks or smoke and fells plenty powerful. Any information would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## foreman500es (Jan 9, 2011)

does anyone think this was a good trade? We swapped straight up. mine was an 05 M6800 with 1085 hrs and the case was 1998 with 8800hrs both in average condition and well maintained. the appraisal dollar amount was slightly higher for the case even with the hrs on it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a swell looking and tough unit no doubt. How does it do on fuel?


----------



## foreman500es (Jan 9, 2011)

I have only had it about three days and have been cleaning it up real nice. So I have not got it out to work it yet. I know it has a 75Gal tank on it. Been raining and wet here so it may be some time before I really get to run it and see how it does on fuel. I hope well though. Do you think I made a good trade?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd be smiling I know that for sure!


----------



## foreman500es (Jan 9, 2011)

well i am glad to know that most people i have talked too said that i did good on that trade too. I thank you for your input on this topic. Anyone else have a say in the trade or on the tractor please chime in. Thank you all


----------

